# Old Roman Chant



## Mandryka

Has anyone apart from Marcel Peres recorded old Roman chant?

I can’t find anything, but I can’t think of any good reason why the music should have been ignored.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Try _Pilgrimage to Rome: Old Roman Chants _ by Schola Hungarica.

For those who object to Ensemble Organum's use of the ison, this might be a better recording.


----------



## Mandryka

Thanks, In fact, at first glance, I'll confirm later, the material on the CD that the youtube is taken from doesn't overlap with what's in Peres's three CDs of Roman chant. However Schola Hungarica recorded this CD which does seem to contain overlapping material









That one contains the Alleluias which (may or may not be the same as the ones which) inspired Lykourgos Angelopoulos

I wonder how they created their performing edition.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Mandryka, I've attached a copy of the informative liner notes to the _Old Roman Liturgical Chants_ cd which indicate a few of the performance decisions made when realizing the program.

View attachment Schola Hungarica.pdf


----------

